# London Marathon



## HOBIE (Apr 24, 2015)

Good luck to all taking part !


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 26, 2015)

Been watching it on the telly , loads of people running for Diabetes uk and other diabetic charities


----------



## Copepod (Apr 26, 2015)

Chris Littlewood, from Cambridgeshire, who has type 1 diabetes, wad running for Diabetes UK. His photo wad used to illustrate wearing a vest with name & charity, in Cambridge News article of 9 last minute tips for running Londin marathon.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 26, 2015)

The Great North Run last year had 2500 excellent people running for Duk   Well done to ALL who took part & raised some money for whatever charity / cause.


----------

